# Senior Text Codes



## Dutch (Aug 25, 2011)

With a large number of Senior Citizens getting the hang of texting with their cell phones; here is a list of texting codes you might see and what they mean:

SENIOR CITIZENS TEXTING CODE:

*ATD *- At The Doctors ...

*BFF* - Best Friend Fell ...

*BTW* - Bring the Wheelchair ...

*BYOT* - Bring Your Own Teeth ...

*FWIW* - Forgot Where I Was ...

*GGPBL* - Gotta Go Pacemaker Battery Low ...

*IMHO* - Is My Hearing-Aid On ...

*LMDO* - Laughing My Dentures Out ...

*OMMR* - On My Massage Recliner ...

*OMSG* - Oh My! Sorry, Gas ...

*ROFLACGU* - Rolling On Floor Laughing And Can't Get Up!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats pretty good Dutch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha ha


----------

